# GT #27: Toronto Raptors (15-12) @ Phoenix Suns (18-8) - 12/22



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Phoenix Suns (18-8) vs Toronto Raptors (15-12)*

*When: Wednesday, 9EST/6PCT/7AZ
TV: local*

*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Shawn Marion [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Raptors Projected Starters:*






































*
[PG] Jose Calderon [SG] Anthony Parker [SF] Jamario Moon [PF] Chris Bosh[C] Rasho Nesterovic* 

*Suns last 10*, (6-4) 









*Suns have been placed on GUARDED*​


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think every game ought to be severe until they consistently play well in the first half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I might stop putting it in altogether if people keep commenting on what the advisory should be.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

^ Lol


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I might stop putting it in altogether if people keep commenting on what the advisory should be.


How about a poll then?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Talk about the game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I hope we beat them... I hope we don't play like *******s. But we most likely will play like *******s and win a game we don't deserve to win.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nobody watch this? I didn't either


*Suns 122, Raptors 103*

Barbosa 31 pts (7-10 from 3), 7 rebs

Amare 28 pts (11-18) 11 rebs

Nash 7 pts 16 assists, 6 rebs

Hill 25 pts, 3 rebs, 2 assists


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

No, I watched it. Bosh had his way with the Suns, but no one else on the raps had a good night. Barbosa finally nailed his open threes. He should be starting. Sorry Bell, you just lost your starting job. Diaw still sucks. If Banks was signed for defense, this was the worst signing in the history of sports! He repeatedly left his man wide open to double someone not named Bosh without the ball. Just terrible.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

lol, diaw still sucks comment....


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd like to note that as soon as Bell sits back down, we blow a good team out.

I'm just saying... Bell has been playing like ***. He can go ahead and take his time coming back as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh yeah, Scary Moment of the Night. Amare fell in the first quarter and fell into Marion. Then Marion started hopping on one leg and collapsed to the floor. The he slid on his butt to where Nash lays down during breaks and the game was still going on with 4 on 5, Suns' ball! He was taken to the locker room and I had flashbacks of Livingston and Gugliotta. Marion came back into the game and dominated though. PHEW!


----------

